# Christmas Exchange Thread



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey guys and gals,

It is getting really close to Chirstmas and I was thinking about something that might be a good idea to get in the spirit of the season and to be a blessing to others on this Forum. Why don't we start a Christmas Exchange, where if you have gift (could be fish related or non-Fish related) that you would like to put up for the taking someone list it here, then you can claim someone elses gift, or wait till you see soemthing that suits you and then claim it.

I am on a fishing website where they do this and everyone loves it and I thought it would be a great idea. Please try to list something of equal value to what you are listing, and please post something before you claim something. I think this would be fun and might help you meet some new people from the forum.

It is a good idea to say if you are willing to ship (probably should be at your own expence) or if it is pick up only, or if you can drop it off (Just to keep things simple).

Lets limit it to 1 gift listed and 1 gift taken to keep things simple.

Remember this season is about Giving!


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

To start it off I will offer a used 37 gallon tank with a stand. I have a canopy and a light for it with gravel, a 303 canister filter and a heater. I prety sure everything works, at least if did last time I used it which was only a few month ago. Just add water. I am in Abbotsford and I might be able to deliver it if it is fairly local (Say Abbotsford, Aldergrove, Mission maybe Langely, Chilliwack) if it is farther than that, please come pick it up.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Great idea cpool (and welcome back)... I will keep my eyes on here. Have an idea of a couple of things I could donate. Too bad I gave away my 5 gallon semi-rimless last spring - it would have been a GREAT Christmas present for someone!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I will look too, possibly have a 10gal with glass lids, but will see what else I have.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I have got a spare street bike helmat:

I have a slick helmet. GMAX Platinum Series, black,tinted visor,adjustable vents,safety light with three settings...absolutely mint,no scratches. It is DOT aproved. Id perfer pick up but if its in reason i can deliver.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

comes with protective cloth bag.


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have 2 full Omega One, Veggie Rounds, 8.1 oz/227g, for all freshwater & saltwater herbivores. $17.99 each. Plus a Marina 75 pump, and a Petcetra AP-4600 double type pump (high & low settings).


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

i have a tiny but brand new air pump, and a small 5-10 gal tank!


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Cool it is starting to gain some momentum, let's keep this going!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a RES or YES 6 to 8 inch turtle to good home


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a brand new, still in box pine canopy for any 30 x 12" footprint tank. the colour is black, and it will work very well with a 29 or 37 gallon AGA tanks. perfect for a retrofit of t-5 bulbs!


----------

